# Dexedrine Wellbutrin combination



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What's your thought's on this combo do you think welly would lessen the crash from the dexedrine? i don't think there would be a synergy with it because one would be more powerful and override the other but maybe wellbutrin will offer some of that get up and go feeling too go with the dex maybe?

Or maybe a caffeine wellbutrin combo would be alot milder safer and useful in the long run that amphetimine crash is just awful ain't it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've used both together & separately.

I don't think the combo would do that, though I personally find Wellbutrin useless. All it does is produce a trivial level of appetite suppression.

Such a combo might act differently in those who actually get some effect from Wellbutrin. It's supposed to be stimulating, though I'd be unable to differentiate it from a placebo.

Dextroamphetamine is one of the few drugs I find to actually be useful.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

No one else has experience with this combo? common i know there more out there.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i just picked up my script today i got Dexedrine CR 10mg and Wellbutrin XL 150mg will see how it goes i guess wish me luck lol. **** im scared too take med's again think ill take the Wellbutrin in the morning and Dexedrine in the evening like around 3 to 5ish since it kinda relaxing too me i don't wanna work well on Dexedrine cause it might make me violent don't wanna fight the boss again lol.

One thing about this combo is that it was reasonably cheap only 70 buck's for the 2 of them i don't got too pay cause im on social assistence so i get my med's for free =) yay .


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright first time dosing with dex and wellbutrin together can't really say i felt the effect's of the dex this might be a good thing tho maybe it will cause less damage or something no cognitive decline as of yet but this was only the first time i'll post tomorrow on how i feel dunno if i wanna take the dex everyday i don't see the point in that or if it even worth taking.

Wellbutrin on the other hand by it self i was picking up on peoples facial expression better but i was getting some head and neck tension it was way worster on the combo.

I feel burnt out now no urge too smoke after dex which is good too early too say i guess you gotta take amp's acouple times befor they beat you up and wear ya down.

Memory wise i actually forgot that i texted someone and never repiled too there messaged after texting them oop's.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't really sleep that well after taking dexedrine and wellbutrin i guess i took it too close too night time only slept like 3-5 hour's i did get a dex hang over the next day and some cognitive decline but taking caffeine with wellbutrin wow it make the wellbutrin way more powerful and easier too over come that.

it funny cause im able too sleep after taking caffine i guess i just got a tolarance too it but im planning on quitting that and eventually ramping up on the wellbutrin i've been getting head tension and burning pain's seem like i get that from every medication probably some kinda nerve damage my dad has ms altho but that can be from previous antidepressants withdraws i dunno .

Wellbutrin working good but i made a pact too my self that i won't smoke or drink anymore no side effect's beside some sleep disturbances but i slept a full 8 hour's last night after drinking coffee even.

it's a decent medication and might be a good alternative if you can't tolarate Ritilin or Amphetimines.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Today i tried the welly with a low dose dex 1/5 of a spansole capsale worked nicely felt good calm relaxed no crash i guess 10mg dex was way 2 much the first time sleeping alright planning on quiting caffine too see if the headache can go away


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

To be fair, if I could get dex I wouldn't go anywhere near bupropion. I think dex with codeine could be good for socialising...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

To be fair, if I could get dex I wouldn't go anywhere near bupropion. I reckon a combination of dex and codeine would be rather good for socialising.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Im thinking about discontinuing the wellbutrin ever since starting it my body been feeling run down and flat 24 hour stimulation probably not good for the body ability to recover plus im getting the really bad tension headache i used too get on ritilin and some painful neuropathy.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to the world of 24-7 stimulation 

You definitely need some down-time each day.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i discontinued the wellbutin i tried chewing a 150xl it tasted nasty and made my mouth go numb like cocaine i wanted too see if it was the 24 hour release causing the side effects for the most part i think it was but the higher single dose messed my sleep up even more the stuff can cause some nasty headaches and body weakness.

Dexedrine does the opposite of that besides some minor crash and emotional problems when it wears off i've been taking 5mg of dex spansole a day it been working prettygood i'd still like too try higher doses of wellbutin i thinkthat med has some uses and some of claims for it seem too be true for what it can do i never really gave it long enough altho.


----------

